# Books for sale, homesteading & misc.



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Shipping is $3 for the first book, and $0.50 for each additional book. I prefer Paypal, but will accept other forms of payment. 

-Deep inside the Underground Economy by Adam Cash -pb, ex -$15

-The Sycthe Book by David Tresemer -pb, gc -$3

-Lot of two llama books $3
-A Guide to Raising Llamas by Gale Birutta -pb, gc
-Llamas an Introduction to Care, Training and Handling by Sandi Burt

-Crustacean Farming by Lee and Wickins -hc, gc -$15

-An Age of Barns by Eric Sloane -pb, gc -$3

-Diary of an Early American Boy by Eric Sloane -pb, ex, -$2

-A Reverence for Wood by Eric Sloane -pb, ex -$2

-A Museum of Early American Tools by Eric Sloane -pb, ex, -$2

-Uprisings, the Whole Grain Baker's Book -pb, gc $3

-Farm Journa's Best-Ever Pies by Patricia Ward -hd/w dj, gc -$3

-Living Well on Wheat, How to Cook, Eat, Survive on the Golden Grain by Geri Guidetti -Comb bound, gc $1.50

-Planning your Home Workshop by Popular Mechanics -hc/w dj, gc -$3

-The Cadfael Companion by Robin Whiteman -hc/w dj, ex -$5

-All the Way Home by Mary Pride -pb, gc -$2

-The Pocket Encyclopedia of Bombers at War by Kenneth Munson -hc/w dj, gc -$3

-George B. McClellan, the Disposable Patriot by Michael J. McHugh -pb, ex -$2


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

The Sycthe Book
Uprisings, the Whole Grain Baker's Book 
Living Well on Wheat
Diary of an Early American Boy
An Age of Barns


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

back at you


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like these (and am sending a PM):

A Reverence for Wood by Eric Sloane -pb, ex -$2

A Museum of Early American Tools by Eric Sloane -pb, ex, -$2


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Would like your Llama books


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

just got home from a week long trip. the books came while I was gone.

love them . thank you !


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you! Mine came, too...


----------

